# Fungus Medication Without Malachite Green That's Locally Available? Somewhat Urgent



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a betta with a nasty case of saprolegnia on its gill. I've tried methylene blue, salt baths, Furan 2 and even H202 in the water. I'm trying to avoid products that contain malachite green because of all the negatives associated with it but the only medications I've seen locallly contain it. 

I'm looking for Jungle Fungus Eliminator or something similar that doesn't depend on Malachite Green. Does anyone know where to find something like that/have any additional advice on how to deal with this seemingly stubborn case of saprolegnia that's attacking my bettas gill rather rapidly?


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about malachite green if you already used methylene blue. It may be too far gone already. Kordon makes natural anti fungal medicine, but I've never tried it.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I was under the impression that malachite green was much worse than methylene blue.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Fungal Infections in Fish | petMD.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Onefishtwofish that's not really helpful. I've already found better sources of information on saprolegnia but thanks for seemingly not even taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I think as long as you don't overdose (as with any med) it's alright.

Aquarium Medications Part 3 | Parasite & Chemical treatments
"Finally, as to often thrown around anecdotal comments about the carcinogenic properties of Malachite Green, these are at best inconclusive, especially at normal therapeutic doses...More importantly that amount of MG used to achieve the most toxic results was 1,200 ppm fed daily for 28 days. THIS IS 24 TIMES THE HIGHEST THERAPEUTIC DOSE USED FOR FISH, USUALLY PERFOMED FOR ONLY 10 DAYS!"

That said, according to this site "Malachite green is generally much more effective in treatment of external & even some internal parasites than MB, it is generally equal to MB in cases of Saprolegnia (Fungus)."
So there might not be much of a difference if you use malachite green anyways since you've used methylene blue. But hey, it might help, they are two different compounds.

I fortunately haven't had to deal with it myself (so my info is coming from online), but have you tried swabbing directly with the MB or H2O2? Maybe you could also try one of the treatments outlined in the site below. Although they're selling their products on there, I think the info is still valid and very useful.
Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Treatment of the Saprolegnia infection is accomplished by medicating the water with potassium permanaganate, after removing skin pathogens. i did read your post. you did not mention if you had tried the potassium permanaganate.
you asked for possible solutions. assuming the betta lives alone if it is not caused by injury, the article would suggest poor water conditions that need tending to. you did not provide the usually asked for water readings. there is also this Acriflavin (found in API Fungus Cure), at double recommended tank dose can be substituted for Methylene Blue for treatment baths for ailments such as wounds, and very stubborn fungus infections (which can be common in bettas kept in confined spaces).
Product Source: API Fungue Cure, Neutroflavin, Acriflavin


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to respond Geoffrey, I already read that site as I've spent pretty much all my free time looking into this problem. I might try a swab because things don't seem to ve improving. I'm just hesitant because it's on his gill and I'm worried about any chemicals running into his eye, but like I said I'm getting desperate.

Onefishtwofish I'm not trying to offend you it's just that you posted a very small article will no information that I don't already know, and after you did so without any explanation I assumed you had a somewhat lackadaisical attitude towards the situation. I'm trying to avoid malachite green which API Fungus Cure contains, although they have it rather sneakily labeled as Victoria Green B. I've never used PP before but I know it's a strong oxidizer, which some of the more recommended fungus remedies not readily available here seem to be anyway. Could I ask where you get your PP from? By the way thanks for taking the time to respond further.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I got my PP from Ebay (China) in anticipation for situations like these and to remove pests from plants (instead of bleach). When I was looking into getting some (before settling on Ebay) it looks like Walmart sells Jungle Clear Water, but I'm not sure if it's just in the States that sells this because when I went I only found Water Clear which is not the same thing (I think it's alum). Apparently PP is also sold as an additive to soften water so maybe Sears might have it. But it's like $30 for a giant bottle.

If you want I can give you some of mine, but I live in North Van.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

pharmasave at harris and lougheed can order it in it take a day or two. there # is 604-466-8807 pitt meadows. not sure price maybe call them?


----------

